# UCLA Rejections/Acceptences are out for Undergrads.



## HBKDinobot (Apr 30, 2003)

The news is up on UCLAs web site, and I just got my rejection. I new it would be too competitive oh well... I still have USC to hold out for. Here's the letter: 

We have completed our review of applicants to the Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media, and we regret to inform you that we are not able to offer you admission to the Fall Quarter 2003. 

Competition for admission to this major was extremely competitive. Film, Television, and Digital Media faculty carefully reviewed all applications and evaluated each applicant by the same criteria and in comparison with all others who applied. A faculty committee then interviewed 30 finalists, and 15 applicants ultimately received offers of admission. 

The quality of written supporting materials submitted by applicants and the letters of recommendation were the primary factors used in making admission decisions. Given the high caliber of the applicant pool and the number of applications received, many talented, well-qualified individuals were not offered admission. Because of the confidential nature of the screening process, the university cannot provide comments on individual applications. 

We recognize that this decision may be a disappointment, but given the depth of the review process, we do not encourage you to appeal this decision. The Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media has filled all available spaces and simply cannot accommodate additional students beyond those they have now admitted. 

We do hope that you will pursue your undergraduate educational goals during the coming year, and offer you our best wishes in your endeavors. 

Sincerely, 
Dr. Vu T. Tran
Director


----------



## HBKDinobot (Apr 30, 2003)

The news is up on UCLAs web site, and I just got my rejection. I new it would be too competitive oh well... I still have USC to hold out for. Here's the letter: 

We have completed our review of applicants to the Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media, and we regret to inform you that we are not able to offer you admission to the Fall Quarter 2003. 

Competition for admission to this major was extremely competitive. Film, Television, and Digital Media faculty carefully reviewed all applications and evaluated each applicant by the same criteria and in comparison with all others who applied. A faculty committee then interviewed 30 finalists, and 15 applicants ultimately received offers of admission. 

The quality of written supporting materials submitted by applicants and the letters of recommendation were the primary factors used in making admission decisions. Given the high caliber of the applicant pool and the number of applications received, many talented, well-qualified individuals were not offered admission. Because of the confidential nature of the screening process, the university cannot provide comments on individual applications. 

We recognize that this decision may be a disappointment, but given the depth of the review process, we do not encourage you to appeal this decision. The Department of Film, Television, and Digital Media has filled all available spaces and simply cannot accommodate additional students beyond those they have now admitted. 

We do hope that you will pursue your undergraduate educational goals during the coming year, and offer you our best wishes in your endeavors. 

Sincerely, 
Dr. Vu T. Tran
Director


----------



## monodynamic (Apr 30, 2003)

I got rejected and my friend got waitlisted for the writing school.

But I am happy, as i see it, I still have some catching up to do. (Spielberg was rejected 3 times).


----------



## video_filmmaker (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry man. But it's not the end of the world and those who got in will most likely end up being teachers.

Dont forget that many of those that got in have been rejected more than once as well and many of them are much older than high school grads.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 30, 2003)

...and I am still waiting for NYU.......

Good luck for you guys who got rejected, try again as a transfer next year


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

Thats a ***** fool. Keep trying though every year.

TACO WAGON PRODUCTIONSÃ‚Â©

"Violence in Movies? It's much more interresting to see a car exploding, than to see it parking" -Quentin Tarantino


----------



## MIND RITE (May 1, 2003)

It's not what school you go to, but rather what you do with that newly found and learned knowledge.  UCLA is a very good school to go to in that it is next door to Hollywood and almost all the teachers work in the industry but really...if you have the heart and drive to make things happen, then you will...no matter what school you attend.

And what is so wrong about being a teacher? That's what I plane to do...but those aren't everyone's planes.

Besides filming, the only other thing I ever did good was filming.


----------



## screenwriter (May 2, 2003)

still no word? anyone? help? i know i can't be the only one who applied for the screenwriting mfa. if so....haaaaalelujah.


----------



## MIND RITE (May 3, 2003)

Yeah I said it before but screw UCLA...you all got it in the bag as long as you have the drive, believe me...

I really have if'y opinions on school for writing.  I believe you can gain a lot of insight from books on screen writing.  Everyone and their mom and maybe even their aunt should read "Sreenwriting from the Soul"  this book will push you to write what you believe in and give you the tools to deal with all the Hollywood bullsh*t.

Besides filming, the only other thing I ever did good was filming.


----------



## screenwriter (May 3, 2003)

anyone can do anything in the entertainment industry if they have the passion, dedication, and persistence. I think that's undebatable. The point of trying to get into a school isn't to make you a better writer or filmmaker, or give you the key to success. No one can really do that, not even books. Getting into school gives you resources and access to people who will do, are doing, and have done things in the discipline. That's why people apply, and that's a reason that shouldn't be belittled or frowned upon. Anyone who thinks that film school means automatic success is fooling themselves, and if we've managed to find this site, I think we all know that.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

You can do anything you put your mind to

TACO WAGON PRODUCTIONS?

"Violence in Movies? It's much more interresting to see a car exploding, than to see it parking" -Quentin Tarantino
http://i.imdb.com/Photos/CMSIcons/emoticons/special/chainsaw.gif


----------



## MIND RITE (May 3, 2003)

Well put screenwriter...

Besides filming, the only other thing I ever did good was filming.


----------

